# Dr Sami Farrag - where is he now?



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi ladies


Does anyone know where Dr Sami Farrag from Origin in Belfast has gone to!


After failed attempt he was fantastic and got me a beautiful baby girl. I'd like to try again now but only really want to use him.


Does anyone know where he's gone?


Called Origin but no luck on answers.


Thank you


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Dc8

Have you googled him?

Jillyhen


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Jillyhen


Yes tried that. Nothing anywhere since 2010 at Origins.
He was excellent and would love to go to him again even if it meant travelling.


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Why don't you try the GMC register.  If he is in the UK he will be on it.


----------



## chick1508 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi DC8,
Am in the same boat as yourself, went through Dr Farrag at Origin a few years ago, which resulted in a bouncing baby boy. The good news is that I recently contacted the manager at Origin in order to go with The same Consultant again, and was told that he would be back at Origin in October 2012, so think im going hold of until then.
Maybe you should call them again, as I believe this has only been a recent developement.
Best wishes.


----------



## ainn (May 8, 2015)

hello Girls

nice to see a post about Dr Sami Farrag, i am currently her patient going through IVF in Riyadh, saudi arabia

i'm sure tht i am in safe hands and soon i'll be bless with a healthy baby aameen


----------

